

I've made a little mashup for browsing reddit. Give it a try - scrollreddit
http://scrollreddit.com/

======
maxko87
The style is a good change of pace from reddit, but I think RES
(<http://redditenhancementsuite.com/>) can pretty replicate the functionality
(infinite scrolling, showing top comments, etc.) Nice work though.

~~~
scrollreddit
It does not work on iPad.

